# a year of trying naturally after ovarian drilling any hope?



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hi all
I had ovarian drilling on 10th July.
My AF was 5 weeks after!
Now I am currently waiting for AF to come its been 4weeks and 4 days.
I have been having cramps, ewcm, ovaries hurting and very tired.
I tested before it was negative  
Was it to early to of test? Or should I wait to see if af comes then if it doesn't test again.
I though ovarian drilling would of make my periods regular :/ 
I am taking folic acid and eating healthy.
any advice would be appreciate  xxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hi all
I got my af on 25th September  
I was quite shocked but glad it came 
Xxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hi all
Since the ovarian drilling my periods are 41 days apart.
Had 2 periods since op in July  
Hoping for babydust soon  xxx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck Kelsey!


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Blue pumpkin
Thanks.  
But i don't have too much hope :/
As doctor said I probably don't ovulate  xxx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Well fingers crossed for you anyway. Would you consider medication to make you ovulate?


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Blue pumpkin.
I would but I can't have any treatment until next year.
What medication are you on about hun?xxx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Ovitrelle makes you ovulate I believe, even if you don't normally? Might be worth a try. Best of luck to you!


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Blue pumpkin
Hi where can you get that from?
Never heard of that? Xxx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey, it's one of the iui/ivf drugs they give you at the clinics. I've read another thread somewhere here about someone being given it because she doesn't normally ovulate. Obviously I'm not a doctor or fertility specialist but I got the impression that she had it and it made her ovulate despite her not normally doing so.  In an iui/ivf cycle they tell you when to inject it and they time your treatment for 36hrs later for example. I know this is the 'trying to conceive naturally' thread but it might be worth looking into treatment if all you need is an injection!


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Orite I've been looking online and you can buy them for £40 odd pound.
But will ask my gp if she could prescribe it to me its worth asking about  
Thanks hun xxx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck! Hope it works for you x


----------



## Rhib (Jun 6, 2006)

I had ovarian drilling 6 years before my BFP so I would say don't loose hope. Good luck x x


----------

